# A 10 year old girls first turkey'(video) Fort Custer Hunt.



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

This is the main reason I hunt and started this show. There is nothing better than watching a kid kill his/her first animal! Hope you guys enjoy this...
http://www.simplyoutdoors.net/


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Awesome, nice job!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like she had a blast Jeff!!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> Looks like she had a blast Jeff!!


She sure did Chris! Guess were doing a wounded vet hunt this fall with same guys.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome for sure!


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

bump


----------

